# paphiopedilum jokowii



## dodidoki (Dec 15, 2016)

Has anyone heard about this?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2016)

Nope. Share.


----------



## troy (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm kind of busy with my roth alba, no time for a jokowii


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 15, 2016)

A few Indonesian orchid hunters have shared pics on Facebook recently. To me, it looks intermediate between tonsum and javanicum. Thought it might be a natural hybrid but they say that the population is pretty large (hundreds of plants at least).


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2016)

soon to be extinct in the wild.................


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 16, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> soon to be extinct in the wild.................



Unfortunately too true!


----------



## Ray (Dec 16, 2016)

You sure it's not Paph. aprilfoolsium?


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2016)

like this?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 16, 2016)

Yes Tim that is it. It is new. I would suggest hybrid although the reports do say it is a large group of plants that are isolated from the potential species that would form it. Some have already been in trade and I believe there is more than one in that area that has been shown on FB.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks like exul shape. I wish there was a better photo.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a few Eric. I can email them to you.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2016)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## tim (Dec 16, 2016)

I'd love some better photos if you have a link or something


----------



## Stone (Dec 16, 2016)

It's rather nice whatever it is


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 17, 2016)

tim said:


> like this?



If that is typical, the proportions of that flower don't suggest a hybrid unless one parent has proportionally even longer narrower nearly horizontal petals... rothschildianum? I don't think so. If it is a large disjunct population it appears to be something new.


----------



## tenman (Dec 26, 2016)

Just looks like javanicum to me!


----------



## tenman (Dec 26, 2016)

Chicago Chad said:


> I have a few Eric. I can email them to you.



Wouldn't mind seeing those myself


----------

